# For sale St Croix Legend Ultra 10' 8wt



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

PRICE DROP. Legend Ultra 10' 8wt excellent condition with rod tube. I paid over $300 new. Asking $100


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

*?*

You have a PM...............

Robin


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

How is casting a 10' vs. a 9 ft? Have you experienced any difference in casting distance ?? Also, is it still available ?


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

i have a 10 ft 7wt, and i love it. Id use a 10 footer in a kayak to gain a little extra height, or wading.......the longer rod gets a little more distance too.


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

The extra foot helps while wading or casting from a kayak sitting. Yes it is still available.


----------

